# New In North Carolina



## CrazyN8ts (Jul 21, 2010)

Greetings...Im Nate...Just getting started in Archery...have been a Hunter and Fisherman my whole life...picked up my Uncles bow (DXT) about a year ago and I was hooked...Just bought a PSE Bow Madness...still outfitting it...so far ive got a G5 Optix XR, Sims Ultramax and Modular Stabilizer, G5 Mag loc sight mount quiver, still need to buy a rest and release...looking at T.R.U ball sniper and QAD HD lock down Rest....hopefully ive made good decisions equipment wise...any advice is appreciated Thanks NLC


----------



## buckchaser86 (Jun 10, 2009)

Welcome to AT!!


----------



## meatmissile (Oct 26, 2009)

Welcome, glad to see the Carolina folks showing up!!!!!!!


----------



## Dthbyhoyt (Dec 4, 2004)

:welcome: 2 ArcheryTalk

From a fellow TarHeel 
where in NC RU


----------



## CrazyN8ts (Jul 21, 2010)

Dthbyhoyt said:


> :welcome: 2 ArcheryTalk
> 
> From a fellow TarHeel
> where in NC RU


Near Charlotte


----------



## athomPT (Dec 14, 2008)

Welcome fellow Tarheel, you're on the right track the Bow Madness is a sweet shooting bow. My advice is start out RIGHT with good form and don't have to spend months correcting flaws.


----------



## CrazyN8ts (Jul 21, 2010)

athomPT said:


> Welcome fellow Tarheel, you're on the right track the Bow Madness is a sweet shooting bow. My advice is start out RIGHT with good form and don't have to spend months correcting flaws.


Thanks man...my uncle says im looking good so far and I know a girl that was 2 time state champ who said she would help me out if need be...Im glad i got a good bow...it seemed to be the best in my price range ...


----------



## ldmiller (Dec 23, 2009)

Welcome

I hate being called a tarhole

GO PACK


----------



## CrazyN8ts (Jul 21, 2010)

ldmiller said:


> Welcome
> 
> I hate being called a tarhole
> 
> GO PACK


HAHAHA...Im a Kentucky fan but i thought i better not bring that up on my first day:secret:


----------



## Tim Roberts (Jul 13, 2002)

:wav: :yo: *G'day.*







to *Archery Talk* Nate. Have fun here.


----------



## Dthbyhoyt (Dec 4, 2004)

ldmiller said:


> Welcome
> 
> I hate being called a tarhole
> 
> GO PACK


Better than wolf poo


----------



## rycountryboy (Feb 21, 2008)

*:welcome: to AT*


----------



## BWiz (Dec 15, 2008)

:welcomesign: to AT!!


----------

